
2019 in Review: 10 Brilliant AI Apps - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/2019-in-review-10-brilliant-ai-apps-60d690976ccb
======
santa_boy
For me, [Otter Voice Meeting Notes -
Otter.ai]([https://otter.ai/](https://otter.ai/)) is an absolute godsend of
2019. The accuracy is actually pretty good even for my accent.

PS: Not affiliated in any way.

